# 44 mag question



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like to see a Factory Loading for a 44 Magnum (in muzzle energy) that is halfway between the maximum factory loading for the 44 Special (~310 - 360) and the lowest factory loading for the 44 Magnum (~741). That would put it at around 525 foot pounds of muzzle energy.

why is there not such a load?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Number 1 the .44spl is not a big seller in the revolver class and ammo can be hard to find and expensive. Most guys with .44mag's want big knock down loads for hunting. Plus the .44mag will chamber and shoot the .44spl when you find them. Why spend another $500 for a gun. It's all a game of what sells and making money. I have both but I roll my own so ammo is a non issuse with me. I just prefer to shoot .44spl's in the gun it was made for. They are lighter and fit me better. Hope this helps.:smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes but
do you know why there is not an inbetween load in the 44 mag casing?

not everybody reloads


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think you could probably find load data for down loading a .44 mag that would meet the specs you're looking for. You could load it or you could find someone you truct to load it for you. The .44 spl has to jump the extra distance to the forcing cone which may or may not affect accuracy. If handloaded ammo is not convenient, check the website of the ammo manufacturers and see if they list any (.44 spl or even a downloaded .44 mag) you could use. Worth a try.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes i agree that for accuracy the 44mag shell casing should be used
wish win or rem made one with energy inbetween this big gap

hate to buy all the reloading stuff


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

hideit said:


> I would like to see a Factory Loading for a 44 Magnum (in muzzle energy) that is halfway between the maximum factory loading for the 44 Special (~310 - 360) and the lowest factory loading for the 44 Magnum (~741). That would put it at around 525 foot pounds of muzzle energy.
> 
> why is there not such a load?


There is now.

http://www.speer-ammo.com/ballistics/ammo.aspx

Gold Dot Short Barrel Personal Protection
(near bottom of page)
Click "Detail" for #23971, .44 Magnum 200 grain

200 grain bullet @ 1075 FPS (muzzle), giving it 513 FPE (from a 4-inch vented test barrel).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

hideit said:


> yes but
> do you know why there is not an inbetween load in the 44 mag casing?
> 
> not everybody reloads


Simple because it would not be a .44mag if you down load and that would be false advertising. There is no market out there for a down loaded .44mag. Maybe you and few other people in the country might buy them but most guys want full house loads. Plus the .44spl would shoot about the same as a down sized .44mag so the market is not there for the manufacture.:mrgreen:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

dj:
THANK YOU
that god for this forum
yes!!! near the bottom speer does have a factory load half way between the max spl and the lowest mag

Gold Dot Short Barrel Personal Protection - 44 Magnum


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You sure raise a valid question, and the "Why not" part is difficult to answer. My guess is that there has been little interest shown in a mid-range .44 Magnum loading, until the Speer loading you have found.

Conversely, the .41 Magnum had two factory loadings from the git-go. There was a full power JSP loading and a mid-power lead SWC loading. The .41 was introduced as a military and police model with fixed sights and not full-length lug by Smith & Wesson, and a target sighted field gun. I believe these were the Models 57 and 58. This was during the search for a revolver to replace the .38 Special. As it turned out, these were too big, too late.

The .44 Magnum was never promoted under the pretense of a police service revolver, so the police loading was apparently never considered. And, has been pointed out, most .44 Magnum shooters tailor their own ammunition anyway.

Bob Wright


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

badly:
i disagree
a magnum is more powerful that the original cartridge is comercially loaded
either 38spl or the 44 spl cartridge


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> You sure raise a valid question, and the "Why not" part is difficult to answer. My guess is that there has been little interest shown in a mid-range .44 Magnum loading, until the Speer loading you have found.
> 
> Conversely, the .41 Magnum had two factory loadings from the git-go. There was a full power JSP loading and a mid-power lead SWC loading. The .41 was introduced as a military and police model with fixed sights and not full-length lug by Smith & Wesson, and a target sighted field gun. I believe these were the Models 57 and 58. This was during the search for a revolver to replace the .38 Special. As it turned out, these were too big, too late.
> 
> ...


I think Remington made a 240 swaged lead flat nose medium load many moons ago. It's actually what I was looking for when I ran across a reference to the Speer load. If I remember correctly, the Rem load was discontinued in the late 80s or early 90s, probably for the very reason(s) you noted.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> I think Remington made a 240 swaged lead flat nose medium load many moons ago. It's actually what I was looking for when I ran across a reference to the Speer load. If I remember correctly, the Rem load was discontinued in the late 80s or early 90s, probably for the very reason(s) you noted.


I remember the Remington 240gr. swaged lead FP. The bullets were lubricated with a grungy graphite lube that left a tar-like coating in the bore. And, I believe muzzle velocity was around 1000 fps. I had forgotten about that load, and think Remington would like to.

I did buy a few of those bullets as reloading components.

Thanks for the remembrance.

Bob Wright


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for all the help
now to decide on a ruger sa stainless with 4 5/8 and non fluted cylinder
vs.
S&W 629 4"
there is a price difference!
wonder which i would be happier with?


----------

